# חתונה אזרחית ביוון?



## lala088 (17/4/13)

חתונה אזרחית ביוון? 
בוקר טוב!
רציתי לדעת אם מישהי שמעה על חתונה אזרחית ביוון או אולי אפילו התחתנה כך? שמעתי שניתן להתחתן בפראג, קפריסין כמובן, וניו יורק, האם גם יוון בא בחשבון?
תודה ויום חורף נעים


----------



## lala088 (17/4/13)

אז אף אחת לא שמעה על חתונה ביוון? 
באמת?


----------



## יום וליל (17/4/13)

גם גוגל לא כל כך שמע על כך... 
למה דווקא שם ולא במקום שיותר נוח להתחתן בו כמו קפריסין או פראג?
בכל מקרה זה מה שמצאתי - 
חתונה ביוון


----------



## lala088 (17/4/13)

פשוט כי חשבנו 
לעשות טיול ירח דבש ביוון וזה יכול לחסוך בעלויות..


----------



## yalushki28 (18/4/13)

האמת שלא שמעתי על זה 
אבל אולי תנסו לברר כמה עולה טיסה מקפריסין ליוון? אולי זה כן ישתלם לכם?


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (18/4/13)

תשאלי את שגרירות ישראל באתונה


----------

